# per Mausklick den Tabelleninhalt umschalten



## Braver Willy (17. August 2005)

Hej Leute,

ich hab ein Problem und weiß als  einfach nicht, wo ich ansetzen kann/soll. Meine Seite besteht aus einer Tabelle mit vier Zellen, in die jeweils eigenständige html/php Sachen reingeladen werden (oben links ist die unveränderliche Navigation, unten links der eigentlich Inhalt und rechts unten eine Blitztabelle sowei rechts oben "mein Problem").  Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die vierte Zelle, in der ich wiederum eine Tabelle mit Grafiken reinladen lasse. Diese soll dann, wenn man auf einen Button innherhalb dieser zweiten Tabelle klickt, die Grafiken verändern (es soll ein Umschalten zwischen letztem Spiel/nächstem Spiel sein ->d.h. es sollen sich nur die Vereinslogos hin- und auch wieder zurückschalten lassen...vielleicht inklusive dem Button, wenn das geht). Das ganze soll aber passieren, ohne dass die ganze Seite (also die anderen drei Zellen) nochmal neu geladen werden muss. 

Ich hab schon ein wenig rumgeguckt, aber soweit ich das sehe, hilft mir der ganze Kram mit Ebenen ein-/ausblenden bei javascript nicht wirklich, da sich an dem Tabellengerüst nix ändern soll. Kann man vielleicht den Bildern irgend wie ids zuordnen oder hilft mir vielleicht der switch Befehl von php (hab von php leider kaum Ahnung). Bin für jeden Ansatz dankbar

thx


----------



## Gottox (17. August 2005)

du greifst von einem beliebigen Element per ID auf das/die Bildelement(e) zu und änderst einfach die Eigenschaft "src"... Das war schon...


----------

